# Would You Still Wear Foundation If Your Skin Was in Perfect Condition



## chocolatesauce (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys! I just was wondering this question because after years of horrible skin and finally going to a dermatologist for treatment, my skin is in GREAT condition. In addition, I've been using this herbal exfoliating mask that my professor from India gave me and it has improved my skin even more! Although not perfect, I get so many compliments on my skin due to its brightness, smoothness, and even tone.

I stopped using foundation after going on prescription acne treatment (I didn't want to counter the affects of the meds). I never got THE perfect foundation (mostly due to not having the money to experiment) but NOW I have no desire to buy any! Why would I want to cover up my already good skin, with a mask of chemicals that sometimes makes me look tacky depending on the light and makes it obvious that I'm made up?

Now, I will admit, that I have seen some with make-up who look better with it on and also others who always seem to have the perfect shade (i.e. Liya Kebede, Nia Long, Megan Good, etc.) and I know that makeup can make you look like you have no pores, but really...who is looking at you that hard to notice your pores? _...unless you're a celeb, that is._

As a result, I was wondering if you guys had good skin would you stop wearing foundation? Or do you wear it not because of you skin but for other reasons?? *If so, what are those reasons?*
PS - I still wear eyeshadow, lipgloss, mascara, etc....religiously.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not a WOC but I still think it applies to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would still wear it. Instead of medium coverage foundation that I wear now, I'd use tinted moisturizer and no concealer for my undereye circles and a light dusting of translucent powder. I think it completes the look, especially with heavy eye makeup.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

If my skin was perfectly even in color and I had absolutely no blemishes or discolorations..I probably would not wear foundation, just eyes, lips and bronzer. However,  I am darker around the eyes so I need it to even out my skin.


----------



## fillintheblank (Sep 28, 2008)

if I didn't have any blemishes and even skin tone I'd definintely stop! I've also been going to the dermatologist and my skin is improving so I'm wearing less foundation.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 28, 2008)

i have pretty even skin, though under eyes needs concealer cause i have dark circles always and my nose gets a little red, but i still like to wear mineral powder mostly because i'm sooo pale i feel it gives me SOME tone to my skin. and when i go out i like to wear foundation although I am comfortable w/ only concealer and bronzer.


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 28, 2008)

I would wear tinted moisturiser and some under eye concealer. I'm not there yet but I hope to be someday. 
What is the name of this mask you're using?


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 28, 2008)

I would not. My skin is pretty good.. some people said so even when I'm not wearing anything over my face. 
But I've got a little discoloration (not very visible, only with the help of foundation I can see the difference). And so I use the foundation only at special times


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2008)

I also only use foundation at special times/on occasion.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2008)

I feel like foundation creates a great base/ canvas for the rest of your face makeup. 
For an everyday "out-the-door-in-five-minutes" look, I wouldn't bother. 
But I feel like if you're going all out to make yourself look good, a little powder or tinted moisturizer wouldn't hurt. 

I haven't had "perfect" skin in a _looooong_ time.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 28, 2008)

HAYELL NAW. I barely wear it now, because luckily, I mostly have no need to.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I feel like foundation creates a great base/ canvas for the rest of your face makeup. 
For an everyday "out-the-door-in-five-minutes" look, I wouldn't bother. 
But I feel like if you're going all out to make yourself look good, a little powder or tinted moisturizer wouldn't hurt. 

I haven't had "perfect" skin in a looooong time._

 
To me, powder and foundation (unless it's specifically _powder foundation_) are totally different things.  I do carry a Blot Pressed powder compact with me at all times, in case I get oily enough somewhere to make me feel that I need a little something.

I don't consider my skin "perfect", but it is smooth and evenly toned so that's enough for me.  Lord knows I don't need another product that I feel I "have" to buy on a regular basis!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 28, 2008)

if i had perfect skin i would probably just use a good powder for shine control....but then again im a foundation addict so a truly honest answer would be yeah id still probably wear foundation,lmao.I think im just in love with the whole process of putting on makeup


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 28, 2008)

I never wear a full-coverage foundation. I like a light powder to even me out and get rid of shine.


----------



## caribeIcandy (Sep 28, 2008)

i wear a couple drops of liquid applied with a moist sponge if i feel plain jane but mostly i just put  light pressed powder under my eyes and thats only when i go to work because i work in a dark place but honestly i hardly ever do that either...but i will go ALL OUT on my eyes and lips!!!! guess im blessed cuz i fall asleep in makeup all the time!! and never get a breakout. (i do wash it off in the morning)...horrible i know :/


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 28, 2008)

My diligent skin care regimen has been finally paying off, so I've just been using concealer on any dark spots and undereye darkness followed by loose powder. It's been great. I wore foundation the other day and I couldn't wait to get it off my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If I do wear it for any reason, I'll just use a teeny bit now as opposed to FULL coverage.


----------



## chocolatesauce (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IbisCaraïb* 

 
_I would wear tinted moisturiser and some under eye concealer. I'm not there yet but I hope to be someday. 
What is the name of this mask you're using?_

 
She gave me gram powder, which is a plant. She's from India and told me that I should never use harsh substances on my face like Neutrogena and she also said that it was the ONLY thing that got rid of her acne. I hardly have acne due to the fact that I'm on prescription meds, but her skin was so gorgeous I had to try it. She told me to mix the powder with lemon juice and milk. It removes hyper-pigmentation (skin darkened by sunlight), brightens my skin, and exfoliates. And get this! It has erased all of my oily areas. I don't worry about oily skin anymore because the Gram flour corrects inbalances in my skin and it only produces the amount of oil needed, not excess.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 29, 2008)

I would probably just wear light coverage to get that dewy look with SPF, and a bronzer... My skin is far from perfect but i would be lost without my regular routine xD


----------



## yoyie (Sep 29, 2008)

my skin now is good. i use med coverage for under eye circles and the occasional blemish. even if i had perfect skin i would probably still use foundation just to give me an over all polished look.


----------



## User67 (Sep 29, 2008)

My skin already is pretty decent & nobody can understand now why I always wear the heaviest foundations. But, for me I just really like a "made up" look if that makes sense. So yes I would still wear it even if my skin was flawless.


----------



## chocolatesauce (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I feel like foundation creates a great base/ canvas for the rest of your face makeup. 
For an everyday "out-the-door-in-five-minutes" look, I wouldn't bother. 
But I feel like if you're going all out to make yourself look good, a little powder or tinted moisturizer wouldn't hurt._

 
*I disagree. I believe you can "go all out" without foundation. Because you can go all out and look even worse than before due to tacky foundation that doesn't match your skin. My best friend just participated in her college's pageant and she didn't use an ounce of foundation and she looked WONDERFUL. She played up her eyes, used blush, even her jewelry brought out her look. Not the foundation, as a matter of fact we could tell each girl with foundation and it kinda took away from their look because it didn't look "natural." It made it seem as though they were making a conscious effort to look good. I think you should focus getting your skin in optimal condition and then maybe playing up your features with blush or bronzer. *

 Quote:

  my skin now is good. i use med coverage for under eye circles and the occasional blemish. even if i had perfect skin i would probably still use foundation just to give me an over all polished look.  
 
*But why?? I think that if your skin actually got in its best condition, you would realize you wouldn't need such heavy foundation for a "polished" look.*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_My skin already is pretty decent & nobody can understand now why I always wear the heaviest foundations. But, for me I just really like a "made up" look if that makes sense. So yes I would still wear it even if my skin was flawless._

 
*Wow, that's just crazy to me. lol. Not that you are crazy but the fact that you have gorgeous skin and you cover it up. My skin now looks exactly like the look I was trying to find WITH makeup. You shouldn't bury your skin under a ton of makeup. I have been hearing alot lately that makeup should be about enhancing your features and you should only use it on those areas that you need coverage. Not all over your face, that's the outdated look. I think you guys are behind the times!! just kidding, just kidding!!*


----------



## User67 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow, that's just crazy to me. lol. Not that you are crazy but the fact that you have gorgeous skin and you cover it up. My skin now looks exactly like the look I was trying to find WITH makeup. You shouldn't bury your skin under a ton of makeup. I have been hearing alot lately that makeup should be about enhancing your features and you should only use it on those areas that you need coverage. Not all over your face, that's the outdated look. I think you guys are behind the times!! just kidding, just kidding!!*[/quote]

Well I work as a make-up artist & putting foundation all over is not outdated at all. Maybe wearing foundation isn't right for you, but that's not the rule for everyone whether they have nice skin or not. Actually what I get complimented the most on at work is how my face looks. So obviously I am doing something right.


----------



## d n d (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with the above poster.  Makeup and how one wants to wear it is truly up to the individual (whether we think it looks natural or not).  I am sure people wear makeup for different reasons.  Yes there are some people that wear it purely for beauty of it and really wouldn't need it otherwise.  On the other hand, there are some people that wear it to mask imperfections that they can't afford to correct via a dermatologist or go through a lot of products that may or may not work. 

I think it's all up to preference so I wouldn't say anyone with nice skin is wrong for wearing makeup nor would I say people with imperfections have to go to a dermatologist instead of covering their problems with makeup.  

For me *if *I had perfect skin... I would probably just stick to a powder or a light liquid foundation.  I would finish it with played up eyes and a lip color.


----------



## chocolatesauce (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Well I work as a make-up artist & putting foundation all over is not outdated at all. Maybe wearing foundation isn't right for you, but that's not the rule for everyone whether they have nice skin or not. Actually what I get complimented the most on at work is how my face looks. So obviously I am doing something right._

 
*
Oh no, I'm not saying that you were doing anything wrong! As a matter of fact, I was just making a joke when I said you were behind the times. Please don't get offended because that's not what I was trying to do. I really have no problem with the whole face of foundation thing, because that was me at one point. I understand the need to cover imperfections but I just wanted to see how many people would actually still wear foundation WITHOUT imperfections. 

Maybe it's due to the fact that I have never gotten the foundation shade thingy right and now that I don't have to bother with it, I feel like a burden has been lifted off of my shoulders. I wanted to know if there were others out there who would rather have perfect skin and not have to use foundation. And I see that it's split right down the middle because others wouldn't, while others would.

I love make-up in general to death, so I'm not trying to argue with any fellow make-up comrades. I'm just a little shock at the fact that some will continue to pack it on even when they don't have to. That's all, no drama mama! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 29, 2008)

It depends on what one considers a "perfect condition" complexion. Not to sound like I'm bragging but I don't have acne, my skin is very smooth and there are no visible pores. However I have major dark circles under my eyes.  I have some broken capilliaries here and there and also the general color can be sallow. 

I don't wear foundation to "cover" anything but to give me a better overall complexion. I like the fact that foundation gives me a warmer, brighter just overall more pulled together look. I don't wear a lot of it but I do like the look I get wearing foundation. 

People wear foundation/makeup for all sorts of reasons. I don't think there's a wrong or right reasons for wearing it. Some people want to achieve that natural and MFBB look while others have the skill and creativity to really work with makeup and embrace the look of "yes I am wearing makeup and proud of it". Do whatever makes you happy, who's to tell someone else what is the right way of doing things as long as they aren't hurting anyone


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to say I wouldn't wear it because its only rare that I wear it now. 

My skin isn't perfect but its not in bad shape either. I usually do spot concealing blended with MSF powder and some blot powder throughout the day for shine. My main gripe with foundation is that "made up look" and the fact that it smudges on clothes and various other objects if you put your head down or happen to touch your face in some way.


----------



## makeba (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolatesauce* 

 
_She gave me gram powder, which is a plant. She's from India and told me that I should never use harsh substances on my face like Neutrogena and she also said that it was the ONLY thing that got rid of her acne. I hardly have acne due to the fact that I'm on prescription meds, but her skin was so gorgeous I had to try it. She told me to mix the powder with lemon juice and milk. It removes hyper-pigmentation (skin darkened by sunlight), brightens my skin, and exfoliates. And get this! It has erased all of my oily areas. I don't worry about oily skin anymore because the Gram flour corrects inbalances in my skin and it only produces the amount of oil needed, not excess._

 
can you tell me more about the gram powder you use and where to get it? is it an ayuvedic product (plant based) product? tell us more!!! i have hyperpigmentation on my face and it bothers me soo bad. if this product is natural and is this good i am all for it!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to play DA I guess and say that I don't believe it's possible to have skin in perfect condition; I would say that it's definitely acheivable to have skin in great condition, and skin that looks visibly pleasing to yourself and others around you, but the idea of perfection is just that--an idea. 

Back to question at hand; I don't have perfect skin.  I take good care of my skin, I have very few problems with my skin, althought I do get occasional acne, I don't wear my SPF everyday like I should (I'm oily and on hot, humid days it just isn't comfortable), it's extremely oily, and I am prone to discoloration after inflammation or irritation.  However, I avoid foundation whenever possible.  If i'm not going to work or going out, I won't bother.  Maybe some loose powder to control my oil, or a primer or serum to fill in my pores and again control my oil, but I really try not to wear much on my face.  For example, I right now have on mascara, blush, and chapstick.  And it feels lovely!

So "perfect" or "imperfect" skin, I'm still not a huge foundation wearer.  Guess I'm not much help huh? lol


----------



## chocolatesauce (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I have to play DA I guess and say that I don't believe it's possible to have skin in perfect condition; I would say that it's definitely acheivable to have skin in great condition, and skin that looks visibly pleasing to yourself and others around you, but the idea of perfection is just that--an idea. 

Back to question at hand; I don't have perfect skin.  I take good care of my skin, I have very few problems with my skin, althought I do get occasional acne, I don't wear my SPF everyday like I should (I'm oily and on hot, humid days it just isn't comfortable), it's extremely oily, and I am prone to discoloration after inflammation or irritation.  However, I avoid foundation whenever possible.  If i'm not going to work or going out, I won't bother.  Maybe some loose powder to control my oil, or a primer or serum to fill in my pores and again control my oil, but I really try not to wear much on my face.  For example, I right now have on mascara, blush, and chapstick.  And it feels lovely!

So "perfect" or "imperfect" skin, I'm still not a huge foundation wearer.  Guess I'm not much help huh? lol_

 
That's true and no, I don't believe my skin is "perfect" however, it is in really good shape and I feel that wearing foundation would take away from its luminosity and the clear-complexion I have worked so hard for by getting facials, using prescription meds, herbal remedies, and sunblock. I mean, when you think of it when we say that people's makeup look good, it is usually that their skin is in an optimal shape, which doesn't call for them to wear as much makeup.

But to each his own and I appreciate the valuable feedback and I love being a part of these boards because I see that you all are true make-up 
addicts who enjoy all things beauty, just like me.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh god no I wouldn't wear it with perfect skin, what a waste of money and clogged pores! I have 'decent' skin and I only wear foundation about once a month when there's an emergency or something haha


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2008)

I understands both sides of the coin here. But I think that in order for your makeup to look good your skin has to be fairly healthy, so those who have great skin, they can pride themselves in knowing that their foundation whenever they choose to wear it will look awesome. Some readers may think that the original questions are a little slanted because the OP isn't really into foundation to begin with like others might be.  It's like saying why wear plushglass if your lips are already full...the answer is "Because I want to"...That's a choice we all have. If you're into it, then that's cool; if not, that's cool too, y'know? But either choice isn't better than the other. It's just subjective in the end.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2008)

To the OP, yes.  I have clear skin and I still wear foundation and powder.  I just like a polished flawless look and I feel that foundation is a great base for blush and everything else.  Also, I have found that wearing a full face of makeup really helps when you are wearing bold lips or eyes.  It ties everything together without one thing looking to "out there".


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I'm not a WOC but I still think it applies to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would still wear it. Instead of medium coverage foundation that I wear now, I'd use tinted moisturizer and no concealer for my undereye circles and a light dusting of translucent powder. I think it completes the look, especially with heavy eye makeup._

 
Exactly.  If you have "good" skin, I don't see the point in wearing full coverage, then you are covering what is already in top shape.  But sheer to medium coverage, for me, just makes things flawless, especially because as some one said, no one's skin is perfect.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## chocolatesauce (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_can you tell me more about the gram powder you use and where to get it? is it an ayuvedic product (plant based) product? tell us more!!! i have hyperpigmentation on my face and it bothers me soo bad. if this product is natural and is this good i am all for it!!_

 
*
Hmm..I'm on LHCF so I hear about ayuvedic products and their wonders all the time, but I'm not too familiar with ayuvedic, so I can't really answer that question. I also don't know much about the gram flour/powder as I've only been using it for about 2 weeks and I've never purchased it. Another name for it is "Bengal Gram." My Bio teacher gave me a bag of it. Keep in mind that it is not a "miracle" product but it does definitely work. The day after using it for the first time, I thought my skin looked brighter and clearer but I just chalked it up to my imagination. However, two people told me my skin was glowing and that I looked "brighter" somehow. One was a male and another was a female. When my teacher saw me, she said that she could tell I used the powder the night before.

Supposedly it's a very popular facial exfoliant in India and she told me to use milk and make a paste with it, however I googled it before using it and it said to mix with lemon juice AND milk to help with hyperpigmentation, acne, and exfoliation. 

I used it for 4 days straight, wearing it for 20 minutes each time, and I follow up with moisturizer. The first two days were wonderful. By the fourth day it dried my skin out so I knew that it wasn't for everyday use. I should have listened to my teacher when she told me to use it only about 2 times a week. The good thing is that during those first 2 days, I didn't have an oily t-zone area and my face normally produces oil like crazy! When I woke up those mornings, my face was still moisturized and was not running with oil like it usually does in the mornings. Throughout the day, the oil still remained at bay and my face did not feel dry. It felt soft and moisturized.

Now, I cannot speak on its acne benefits because I still continue to use my prescription meds (Differin-Gel and Duac). I do believe that it is a great natural exfoliator and skin corrector, however. You will feed the mask harden as you leave it on and you simply wash it off with water. Your skin will be as soft as the dickens. I have never had my facial skin this soft. I touch it so much that I think I might be transferring bacteria onto it from my hands. lol. 

I really think that if you are interested in trying it makeba, you should give it a shot and let me know your results. I would love to hear if it works for you and your opinion. My professor says that she buys it from the Indian store but I do not know how much it costs. I will probably have to purchase some in the next month when I run out, however. 

Hmmm...I think I covered everything. If there is anything else, just let me know or PM me.*


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 30, 2008)

I have pretty good skin I hate the feel of foundation so I take good care of my skin and instead wear natural powder and bronzer, if anything I'll use a bit of concealer under my eyes especially when wearing a dark eye.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 30, 2008)

double post


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 30, 2008)

I have pretty good skin. Sometimes I don't wear any foundation at all, and people think I am! But I do like to wear foundation because, if applied properly, it makes the skin look polished and really pretty.

And I just love wearing makeup so I do


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 30, 2008)

duplicate


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm, I'd probably just wear the MSF Natural on it's own. I think that makeup just sticks better to other makeup if that makes sense. In my experience blush and shadow looks heaps better and more vibrant when I have something on my face first.


----------



## dreamiez (Sep 30, 2008)

What does skin in perfect condition means?

I wear foundation not cause i want to cover anything, but sort of as a base before i do any other make up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am still looking for a suitable tinted moisturizer though!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a great thread!  And we can sit here and debate all day long and agree to disagree.  First, I'd say that foundation on not so great skin doesn't look great either.  Foundation certainly helps, but if your skin is not in good shape, foundation and powder sometimes tend to emphasize the flaws rather than hide them.  I had a young lady at my counter a couple of weeks ago who had about 20lbs of foundation trying to cover her awful acne breakouts and you can sense her desperation in trying to cover up.  She wanted me to layer this thing over that thing over the other.  I ended up taking it all off and adding a dot of concealer where needed and some bronzer.  She looked much better and healthier.  I also had a lady who had gorgeous perfect skin wanting to try studio fix fluid and it took me 2 seconds to match her and the finish on her already perfect skin was amazing!
Second, from my experience, a lot of women of color dont wear foundation not due to skin issues or lack thereof but more because it is truly frustrating finding a color match.  Trust me, even at our counter I have trouble finding that perfect fit for women of color.  
One last word...foundation is a choice and not something we should be judged by.  As I'm reading the thread the notion that bad skin = foundation keeps flying by.  I truly hope thats not what we are trying to get at here. Oh, and I do have ok skin and there are days I opt for foundation, other times just concealer, and sometimes, although rarely, I go with nothing.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_This is a great thread! And we can sit here and debate all day long and agree to disagree. *First, I'd say that foundation on not so great skin doesn't look great either. Foundation certainly helps, but if your skin is not in good shape, foundation and powder sometimes tend to emphasize the flaws rather than hide them.* I had a young lady at my counter a couple of weeks ago who had about 20lbs of foundation trying to cover her awful acne breakouts and you can sense her desperation in trying to cover up. She wanted me to layer this thing over that thing over the other. I ended up taking it all off and adding a dot of concealer where needed and some bronzer. She looked much better and healthier. I also had a lady who had gorgeous perfect skin wanting to try studio fix fluid and it took me 2 seconds to match her and the finish on her already perfect skin was amazing!
Second, from my experience, a lot of women of color dont wear foundation not due to skin issues or lack thereof but more because it is truly frustrating finding a color match. Trust me, even at our counter I have trouble finding that perfect fit for women of color. 
One last word...foundation is a choice and not something we should be judged by. *As I'm reading the thread the notion that bad skin = foundation keeps flying by. I truly hope thats not what we are trying to get at here.* Oh, and I do have ok skin and there are days I opt for foundation, other times just concealer, and sometimes, although rarely, I go with nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I couldn't have said this better myself. Great post


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a pretty nice complexion without foundation...I would get compliments all the time when I didn't wear foundation all the time....but I really do like the way a light/medium coverage foundation makes me look even and fresher.  For me....I just think it really completes a look.


----------



## User49 (Sep 30, 2008)

If I had perfect skin I would go from wearing mac studio fix fluid to mac select tint. I think a small amount of coverage looks gorgeous. I wear foundation because I feel my skin looks really lackluster without it. I tried to stop wearing it for one week to see if it cleared up and made a difference-none - just a lot of 'are you feeling okay' comments. I would love to have lovely skin that is flawless, but it's just not happening. I say if you have lovely skin why clog it up? I do think make up can add to the skin but if you have gorgeous skin i wouldn't cove it! xx


----------



## chocolatesauce (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_This is a great thread!  And we can sit here and debate all day long and agree to disagree.  First, I'd say that foundation on not so great skin doesn't look great either.  Foundation certainly helps, but if your skin is not in good shape, foundation and powder sometimes tend to emphasize the flaws rather than hide them.  I had a young lady at my counter a couple of weeks ago who had about 20lbs of foundation trying to cover her awful acne breakouts and you can sense her desperation in trying to cover up.  She wanted me to layer this thing over that thing over the other.  I ended up taking it all off and adding a dot of concealer where needed and some bronzer.  She looked much better and healthier.  I also had a lady who had gorgeous perfect skin wanting to try studio fix fluid and it took me 2 seconds to match her and the finish on her already perfect skin was amazing!
Second, from my experience, a lot of women of color dont wear foundation not due to skin issues or lack thereof but more because it is truly frustrating finding a color match.  Trust me, even at our counter I have trouble finding that perfect fit for women of color.  
One last word...foundation is a choice and not something we should be judged by.  *As I'm reading the thread the notion that bad skin = foundation keeps flying by.  I truly hope thats not what we are trying to get at here. *Oh, and I do have ok skin and there are days I opt for foundation, other times just concealer, and sometimes, although rarely, I go with nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for your response, dear! It was really informative, and exactly the type of response I was looking for. I didn't mean to infer that foundation=bad skin, however. I even named people who wore foundation and pulled the look off flawlessly. 

It's just that I know foundation wearers are trying to achieve a look, which many call the "finished" look. I was simply wondering why many equated this finished look with foundation and wanted to know if it was because they don't think that having good skin would help them to achieve that. 

I really appreciate all of your responses and please remember that I'm not trying to cause any uproar. Just wanted to know something.


----------



## User67 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I understands both sides of the coin here. But I think that in order for your makeup to look good your skin has to be fairly healthy, so those who have great skin, they can pride themselves in knowing that their foundation whenever they choose to wear it will look awesome. Some readers may think that the original questions are a little slanted because the OP isn't really into foundation to begin with like others might be.  It's like saying why wear plushglass if your lips are already full...the answer is "Because I want to"...That's a choice we all have. If you're into it, then that's cool; if not, that's cool too, y'know? But either choice isn't better than the other. It's just subjective in the end._

 
I totally agree


----------



## marielle78 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have near perfect skin and I wear foundation or tinted moisturizer.  I think that it looks more polished and "done" than going without.  Also my blush  doesn't last when I put it on my bare skin.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

thank god i have pretty decent skin soo i only need some concealer and blush to feel pretty, at least in summer

i still like wearing sheer to medium coverage foundation in special occasions or for clubbing nights cos it makes me feel more polished, also specially when i'm out in winter nights, cos it kinda protects my skin from the cold i think


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 30, 2008)

Heck no! i'd be so over the moon if i had perfect skin i'd never go anywhere near a foundation! (of course that's never going to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd still wear it. But I only wear it when I'm dressed up anyway.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

I would probably only wear it on special occasions and something divine like Armani.  I used to have beautiful clear, oil-free skin before the adult acne.  The acne is pretty much gone through facials and great products, but the scars have a long way to go.  I hope to get to a point where I can just wear a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## glossygirl (Oct 19, 2008)

i would at least wear a light powder foundation, or a tinted moisturizer. it just looks more polished to me and as others have said creates a nice base for other makeup.


----------



## divineflygirl (Oct 19, 2008)

_I've never really had any issue with my skin as far as acne, blemishes, etc.. I've always had good skin thanks to a tight skin care routine. Always taking off my makeup at night, moisturizing, using sunblock and spf, etc..etc... I've always gotten compliments on my skin. People usually ask if I'm wearing foundation, bronzer, or powder, even when I'm not.

I tend not to skip using foundation often.  I have used it for years upon years. I think that foundation can give your skin an extra layer of protection from harmful elemental factors and it gives you such a pretty and finished appearance as well.

We are all extremely different as you can tell by the responses! I don't "need" foundation, but I choose to wear it. _


----------



## filthyCHARM(TM) (Nov 1, 2008)

I have decent/relatively clear skin but I plan to wear a foundation just to get that all-over uniform look. Not to mention I have an oily T-zone & I just want to be matte all over. I do have a few red areas and blemishes (that usually only I can see) that I want to cover up. I can't have bangin' eyeshadow & jacked-up skin.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *filthyCHARM* 

 
_I have decent/relatively clear skin but I plan to wear a foundation just to get that all-over uniform look. Not to mention I have an oily T-zone & I just want to be matte all over. I do have a few red areas and blemishes (that usually only I can see) that I want to cover up. I can't have bangin' eyeshadow & jacked-up skin._

 
ITA i just was bout to say this


----------



## miss anna (Nov 3, 2008)

i have good skin and i dont wear foundation.. i dont like how foundation feels on skin..
i dont wear concealer too.. i just put some moisturiser,mix it with my liquid highlighter & then put my pressed powder...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

If my skin was 100% even in tone...Absolutley Not!! I wouldn't clog my pores with any makeup...I would still wear everything else but not foundation...


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 7, 2008)

I myself being someone who doesn't wear foundation on a regular basis bcuz I'm a lazy student and those extra mins of sleep count to me lol but I do wear it on the weekends when I go out or if there is a function that I feel needs me to look more put together. Now ppl tell me all the time that I have clear skin (I think my skin is good but as always I think it could be better) and that I shud only use a tinted moisturizer (which I do have) but it all depends on how u feel and what kind of look u want to achieve. I have oily skin and dark undereye circles (hereditary, darn it) so I like to achieve a matte look and use concealer. I go au naturale during the week due to lazinesss but if I had the "perfect" skin that I wanted I'd still at least wear a powder foundation or a light liquid one bcuz as ppl b4 said blush doesnt tend to stick very well to just bare skin, so...I dunno I have full coverage foundation too, which I use for very special occasions, so even though I don't need it, I use it


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

No I wouldn't. Not if I had perfect skin! Kinda defies the point if you already have a fab 'canvas' to work with.

The furthest I'd go is maybe a lil' concealer and tinted moisturiser to blend out natural skintone differences over my face but the base would be very light.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2008)

If my skin were completely even I wouldn't.  I would dust on some blot powder and keep it moving.


----------



## Tint (Dec 9, 2008)

If my skin was perfect (i.e. if all my blemishes and freckles and uneven skin tone just magically flew away), I would definitely stop wearing foundation. I actually don't like applying base and I try to wear as little foundation as possible, anyway. If my skin was perfect, I'd wear just a little powder on my nose and some undereye concealer.

I think good skin is nature's perfect "makeup."


----------



## GlossyLips (Dec 10, 2008)

No, I wouldn't. By perfect that would mean even, glowy due to proper circulation, a little dewy, but not oily, and without discoloration, scars, or poor texture. It wouldn't make any sense to if all those needs were already met. I'd simply be waring it for the purpose of wearing it which doesn't make much sense (for me) and would introduce unnecessary ingredients to my skin. For the purpose of smooth blush application I'd simply need a primer and for protection from the elements a good moisturizer and SPF. 

Plus, very few women I see with foundation look natural or properly matched with foundation. It's the area most prone to mistakes. That's why I'm obsessed with my foundation being a perfect match, I see so many bad examples esp for WOC. Often times it's too beige or too red for the skin. Everyone should do the half face test.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

even if your skin is perfect, you should always wear something to protect it from the sun. a lot of makeup professionals have said that wearing some sort of SPF foundation can prevent a lot of problems in the future. So yea, even if my skin were perfect (and it's honestly not bad), i'd still wear something to protect it because i dont wanna look like a baboon's ass in about 20 years lol.


----------



## __nini (Dec 12, 2008)

I have good skin so I don't wear it. I want to sooooo bad though LOL *whispers MUFE HD* if only I can get that girl to sell it to me without making me feel bad for "spending $40 on something I don't need" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So all I do is use blot powder on the daily but since my accident left marks, I use a touch up stick corrector & tinted moisturizer sometimes.


----------



## GlossyLips (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_even if your skin is perfect, you should always wear something to protect it from the sun. a lot of makeup professionals have said that wearing some sort of SPF foundation can prevent a lot of problems in the future. So yea, even if my skin were perfect (and it's honestly not bad), i'd still wear something to protect it because i dont wanna look like a baboon's ass in about 20 years lol._

 
The protection from UVA and UVB rays provided by the SPF in foundation is often negligible at best and non existent at worst. 
The best SPF protection would actually be from a stand alone sunblock or 2nd choice a photo-stable SPF-moisturizer like the one by LRP or Kiehls.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_even if your skin is perfect, you should always wear something to protect it from the sun. a lot of makeup professionals have said that wearing some sort of SPF foundation can prevent a lot of problems in the future. So yea, even if my skin were perfect (and it's honestly not bad), i'd still wear something to protect it because i dont wanna look like a baboon's ass in about 20 years lol._

 
 I mean that's a given, but I'm under the assumption that we're all ( I hope) wearing moisturizer with SPF. Ummmm, we are ladies, aren't we?  Please say yes! Melanin ain't gonna do the work on it's own!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 13, 2008)

If my skin were perfect? Probably tinted moisturizer at most. . . but that's not saying much since my skins in pretty good condition, I don't put foundation on very often anyways.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glossygirl* 

 
_i would at least wear a light powder foundation, or a tinted moisturizer. it just looks more polished to me and as others have said creates a nice base for other makeup._

 
I agree.  Eyeshadow, etc.. goes on so much smoother with a base.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 19, 2008)

My skin went berserk on me a couple of months ago (stress) and have left me a LOT of hyperpigmented spots, so I have no choice but to wear foundation.  I mean, I do have a choice, but I wouldn't feel comfortable or confident putting all of that out there in public.

Anyway, if my skin was gorgeous (and I'm picturing Halle Berry and Beyonce here), then I would absolutely not wear foundation.  My aim in wearing makeup is to fake perfect skin, because I don't have it yet.  I don't know what the point would be to take the time everyday to apply the foundation, and tempt fate by possibly sabotaging your good fortune...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 19, 2008)

my skin isn't in horrible condition by any means. i know i wear it because i just love the finished look, ya know? me not wearing foundation is like wearing e/s with no mascara. it just looks....... unfinished. and this is strictly my opinion.
now, when i just wear eyeliner and mascara i don't wear any foundation. but today for instance, i have on udpp, e/s's woodwinked, last call, sketch, & pink bronze and filled in eyebrows a little with brown down with engraved eyeliner and mascara..... with all this shit on my eyes it looks funny to me to not have on any foundation. lol!
so, yes, even if my skin were in better condition than it is i'd still wear it but i'd just wear the mineral foundation (i wear the liquid mineral now)



i wore that this summer because normally that's when my face is at it's best and i only need very minimal coverage


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 19, 2008)

and to add, my cousin has gorgeous skin with not one blemish. she wears her shadows but no foundation and i think she looks fine without it. i've never really seen her with foundation on so i don't know what she would look like with it but like i said, her skin is flawless so i think she looks fine.
i think it has more to do with your preference...


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had perfect skin I'd maybe wear tinted moisturizer, but certainly an spf 30 to prevent aging and sun damage.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

Not to brag but I have pretty perfect skin (thanks to a dermatologist and a bit of botox!) and still wear a tinted moisturiser (by Hourglass) because using retinoids and sunscreen every day makes my skin look quite pale and sallow.


----------



## she (Jun 9, 2010)

it's ok to use it for overall finish or if you layer with powders for extra durability and less blot powder touch-up sessions over already flawless skin. no big deal. 

i don't need or regularly use foundation but i've learned that it has many benefits, particularly if you're being photographed.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow! If I only I had perfect skin. But honestly even if I did I would still wear foundation. I feel it completes the overall look in my opinion. Maybe I wouldn't build it up as much probably just a tint moisturizer w/ spf and msf.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

yes i would wear it.. my skin is great! no acne no irritation of any sort
and i still wear select cover up or liquid foundation and set with msf
it jus looks even better on a smooth canvas


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_yes i would wear it.. my skin is great! no acne no irritation of any sort
and i still wear select cover up or liquid foundation and set with msf
it jus looks even better on a smooth canvas_

 
My skin isn't flawless but I agree the "canvas" effect is good for putting on under the color...

Even if my skin was perfect, I'd wear it


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 12, 2010)

My skin isn't perfect, but its not bad either, I am coming to terms with the fact that I can now see my pores - ewww, but for the last several months all i've worn is my MSF Natural, a lil dusting is enough for me. Oh and blot powder. I suspect that if I had that 'perfect' clear dewy complexion it would just be MSF natural for special occasions as opposed to actual foundation.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd wear it for looks that require foundation. Absolutely.

Yes... some looks actually require the 'blankness' that foundation provides. Your natural face has lovely hills and valleys and features that can be manipulated and/or washed out with the help of foundation.

Foundation is NOT just meant to cover up bad skin. Foundation is a base... meant to be built upon. 

Every look doesn't call for it. But some do.

So my answer is yes. If that's what my look du jour called for, I'd be applying foundation.


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

If my skin were perfect I probably would not wear foundation unless a look required it. I like to let my skin breathe whenever I have a chance.


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 12, 2010)

If I had flawless skin I would not wear it because for me that is the main purpose of foundation.  At most I might wear tinted moisturizer so my blush and everything else blends together well, but that would be all.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 12, 2010)

I would still wear foundation.  I was taught at an early age that foundation protects the skin from the elements such as the sun.


----------



## destine2grow (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have bad skin but I don't have good skin. If I had perfect skin I would still wear foundation but for special events. I would most likely wear a tinted moisturizer everyday. Which is what I do already. I wear foundation probably 3x out of a week. There are some weeks when I wear nothing.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

I only wear foundation to give the illusion of perfect skin, so If I did have great skin I wouldn't wear it. Except maybe light coverage for special occasions.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would wear a light foundation if my skin was in perfect condition (no acne) to even out my Asian, yellow skin tone and to provide a good "base" for my cheek color.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 20, 2010)

I also only use foundation to fake perfect skin, so if my skin was glowy and blemish free, I'd throw all my foundations away! Haha, I dream of the day that will be a possibility...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

I only wear it to even out my skin. So if it were prefect I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 21, 2010)

Probably for big events and bio-queening! lol


----------



## divineflygirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I've never had any BIG issues with my skin, only an occasionally blemish, acne, etc.. But I would wear foundation. I am kinda of obsessed with it. Everytime I go to a makeup counter to get foundation, I have to suffer through the MUA deciding that I definitely don't need foundation and DEFINITELY NOT full coverage! I wanttttttttt full coverage foundation! *L* Yea...probably silly, but I like it.


----------



## bediva33 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd only wear it when going somewhere special. I rarely wear my foundation now. I just wear MSF Natural by itself most days.


----------



## Byu-ti Kasei (Oct 25, 2010)

i think i would... this would very much depend on the occasion. if it calls so a polished look regardless of skin type i would wear makeup, if a casual look then no foundation!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171224/sam-fine-in-london


----------



## Senoj (Oct 26, 2010)

If were my skin were clear, I would probably just use concealer for spot treatments or just for stand by.


----------

